# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #13540 Νέος απο Αγιο Νικόλαο (Πατήσια)

## ZOYGAS

Παιδιά ψάχνω κόμβο να συνδεθώ. Όποιος είναι κοντά και μπορεί ας μου δώσει τα φώτα του. 
tnx εκ των προτέρω.

----------


## harrylaos

Edit: Ακυρο

----------


## badge

Με τέτοια μηνύματα μην περιμένεις και πολλά, μιας και θυμίζει "συμπαράσταση λαέ"  ::  

Φαίνεται ότι εγώ και ο ntrits είμαστε οι πιο κοντινοί σου. Η ταράτσα σου είναι ψηλή; Φωτογραφίες από την οπτική μπορείς να ανεβάσεις; Κοιτάει προς τον ηλεκτρικό στα Κάτω Πατήσια, ή μήπως έχει κανένα δώμα προς τα εκεί και σε κόβει; Υπάρχει άνεση εγκατάστασης εξοπλισμού στην ταράτσα; Θες να γίνεις client ή κόμβος; Έχεις διαβάσει το plugme in? Ξέρεις πάνω κάτω τι παίζει;

(Χμμ... Μάλλον τα έγραψα με σειρά ανάποδης σημαντικότητας)

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κοιτα μια στο http://www.wind.awmn.net
αν και απο οσους θυμαμαι ισως βλεπεις acinonyx , pico , manoskol , vago αλλα στο wind θα δεις σιγουρα

----------


## badge

Αν διορθώσει εκεί το υψόμετρο θα βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.

----------


## senius

> Παιδιά ψάχνω κόμβο να συνδεθώ. Όποιος είναι κοντά και μπορεί ας μου δώσει τα φώτα του. 
> tnx εκ των προτέρω.


Εχεις pm.

----------


## ZOYGAS

Καλησπερα ξερω αρκετα καλα τι παιζει οπωες επισης και τι εξοπλισμο να παρω k κσερο οτι χρειαζεται μεγαλη υπομονη για να συνδεθω κ απο σας κ απο μενα..στην οπτικη επαφη κολλαο λογω του οτι ειναι 3οροφη η πολυκατοικια..δεξια μου εχω ουρανοξυστη(οποιος μενει πατησια ξερει)καπως καθαρα βλεπω προς αττικη μερια και οσον αφορα τα κατω πατησια ι ταρατσαμου ειναι πολυ πιο χαμηλη απο τις υπολοιπες....ΘΑ αγορασω τον εξοπλισμο και θα κανω δοκιμες μονο ετσι παιδια..τηα παο στα τυφλα χαμενα δεν πανε ουτως η αλλως.....οποτε θα σας ξαναχρειαστω καποια στιγμη .με παλτοπ παντως δε βλεπω καπιον κομβο απο την ταρατσα..ναστε καλα σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον..θα ξαναενημερωσω..

----------


## senius

> Παιδιά ψάχνω κόμβο να συνδεθώ. Όποιος είναι κοντά και μπορεί ας μου δώσει τα φώτα του. 
> tnx εκ των προτέρω.


Καλησπέρα και καλός ήρθες στο AWMN.!

Μη γράφεις με greekglish (είναι κανόνας του forum).

Καταρχήν διάβασε αυτό: http://www.awmn.net/?id=info
και αυτό: http://www.awmn.net/?id=backbone
και αυτό: http://www.awmn.net/?id=wind
και αυτό: http://www.awmn.net/?id=services
και αυτό: http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf 

Επιβάλλεται να βάλεις τον εξοπλισμό σου στην ταράτσα μέσα σε κάποιο αδιάβροχο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί μεγέθους 35x25 cm.
Αν θέλεις να γίνεις* client*, πολύ καλά και δοκιμασμένα AP, είναι τα Ovislink WL-5460AP v2.

Τροφοδοσία θα του δώσεις με POE (Power Over Ethernet) μέσω UTP καλωδίου kat6. Ειδικά το Ovislink, μπορείς να το τροφοδοτήσεις και με χειροποίητητο POE. Εχει δοκιμαστεί επιτυχώς μέχρι και 40-50 μέτρα απόσταση με το δικό του τροφοδοτικό.
Τροφοδοσία ΑP με handmade POE (power over ethernet):
1 - Πορτοκαλί-Ασπρο ---> Data Tx+ 
2 - Πορτοκαλί ---> Data Τx- 
3 - Πράσινο-Ασπρο ----> Data Rx+ 
4 - Μπλε ----> Βάλε το (+) της τροφοδοσίας 
5 - Μπλε-Ασπρο -----> Βάλε το (+) της τροφοδοσίας 
6 - Πράσινο -----> Data Rx- 
7 - Καφέ-Ασπρο ---> Βάλε το (-) της τροφοδοσίας 
8 - Καφέ ----> Βάλε το (-) της τροφοδοσίας 

http://wifi.ozo.com/?Mirrors :: ower_Over_Ethernet

Θα χρειαστείς ακόμα ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο offset 80cm (Gibertini,Europa, κλπ) που να μπορεί να παίρνει μεγάλη κλίση προς τα κάτω, ένα feeder 2.4Ghz (Lanpoynt ή ανάλογο) και καλώδιο LMR-400 ή Aircom+ ή συμβατό, καθώς και connectors n-type (για σύνδεση του καλωδίου με το feeder) και r-sma (για σύνδεση του καλωδίου με το AP).

Το μαγαζί στην Κεφαλληνίας 64 στα Πατήσια, είναι το priveshop http://www.priveshop.gr
Για εξοπλισμό client πολύ καλό και δοκιμασμένο είναι το Ovislink WL-5460AP http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 2419213168

Feeder : http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 2419213168

Η ολοκληρωμένη παραγγελία : http://www.priveshop.gr/basket.php?sess=2419213168

Καλώδιο να πάρεις LMR400 ή συμβατό. Εχει το ίδιο μαγαζί. Μπορεί να στο ετοιμάσει μαζί με τους connectors αν το παραγγείλεις.

Πιάτο. 
Πολλοί προτείνουν τα Gibertini ή τα Extreme Europa. 
ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ, Σκρα 39 & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα.

Για άλλες απορίες, ξαναρώτα.
 ::   ::  

Δες και μια photo εγκατάστασης από τον jb172 :

Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## harrylaos

Για πιατο πηγαινεις στον κοντινοτερο και παιρνεις Gibertini 80cm (35 E )και οχι Καλλιθεα.
Λασκαρατου --->Ηρακλειου --->Μαγαζι Κωνσταντακος (καπως ετσι αν θυμαμαι καλα).
Μην παρεις απο τα μεγαλα μαγαζια οπως Βενιερης (Περιστερι) και Καυκας (Ανω Πατησσια) γιατι θα πληρωσεις χωρατα λεφτα.

----------


## senius

> Για πιατο πηγαινεις στον κοντινοτερο και παιρνεις Gibertini 80cm (35 E )και οχι Καλλιθεα.
> Λασκαρατου --->Ηρακλειου --->Μαγαζι Κωνσταντακος (καπως ετσι αν θυμαμαι καλα).
> Μην παρεις απο τα μεγαλα μαγαζια οπως Βενιερης (Περιστερι) και Καυκας (Ανω Πατησσια) γιατι θα πληρωσεις χωρατα λεφτα.


No, no.

Πολλοί προτείνουν τα αλουμινένια Gibertini ή τα Extreme Europa, με 24.8 euro.!!!
ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ, Σκρα 39 & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα.

----------


## fengi1

Γαγκας - Νιρβανα 24-26 - Κ. Πατησια
Σημερα πηρα αλλο ενα αλουμινενιο τυπου gibertini 23,50
Αν πεσεις σε ασχετο πωλητη και σου πει αλλη τιμη πες 23,50 τα εχουν παρει τα παιδια.

----------


## ZOYGAS

Χιλια Συγνωμη για τα greeklish παιδια εχετε δικιο απλα επειδη λειτουργω μεσω νετ καφε για να κανω δουλεια αυτο φταιει..δε θα ξαναγινει..

Καταρχην Ευχαριστω τον Κ.Κωστα Για τις Αναλυτικοτατες πληροφοριες του και Βοηθεια του κ γενικα ολους σας που με υποστηριζετε και με την δικια σας βοηθεια..

Αυριο κ ολας αν προλαβω θα αγορασω τα υλικα που μου προτεινατε..Ο Γαγκας ειναι σχετικα κοντα μου ναι..Εχω κανει κ την μελετη στην ταρατσα για το που θα εγκατασταθει και το θα το παλεψω για οπτικη επαφη μεχρι τελικης πτωσης..

Μου ζητησατε μερικες Φωτογραφιες και τις εβγαλα ελπιζω να βγαλετε καποιο συμπερασμα...

Γινει δε γινει δουλεια παντως εγω θα τα αγορασω τα υλικα για να μαθαινω κ ολας....

----------


## senius

Απο τις photo που είδα, σύντεκνε, δύσκολα ... μα πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα από οπτική επαφή.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε σεις μη το απογοητεύετε το παιδί! εγώ μένω άνω Κυψέλη και ελεγα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΕ να συνδεθω ποτέ! και τελικα συνδέθηκα με ένα κόμβο στο Αιγάλεω! 7χλμ σχεδόν link αλλά τουλάχιστον έχω awmn και από αυτό σας γράφω. Δείτε και το album μου με τις φώτος και το site στο wind. Btw και εγώ έχω ovislink 5460 και μάλιστα από Priveshop τα έχω πάρει ΟΛΑ επειδή είμαστε κοντά. Αν δεν γίνει scan δεν ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να πιάνει και δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε σίγουρα, πάντως δεν έχει καλή οπτική η ταράτσα. Πχ εγω βλέπω από ένα κενό ΜΟΝΟ προς Αιγάλεω, Αγία Βαρβάρα, Κορυδαλλό και Νίκαια και συνολικα στα scans έχω πιάσει πάνω από 6-7 κόμβους και ο ποιό κοντινός 6,7χλμ και ο μακρυνότερος στη Νίκαια στα 10,36!! Δείτε http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... fi%20awmn/ και το wind http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12633

----------


## JB172

@ZOYGAS
Μην αγχώνεσαι. Αν σηκώσεις 2-4 μέτρα ιστό και βάλεις το κεραιοσύστημα πάνω, θα έχεις καλύτερη οπτική.

@Nikiforos
Με τι ισχύ παίζεις στο ovislink? Ο κόμβος που συνδέεσαι, μήπως έχει προβλήματα στο AP του? Τα 7Km δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για τους υπόλοιπους clients.
Βάλε και το node-id σου στο profil σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ο κόμβος που συνδέομαι ξεκίνησε με εμένα μόνο πελάτη και τώρα έχει αλλους 2. Δεν έχει προβληματα απ`όσο ξέρω και έχει 3 bblinks, κάθε μέρα μιλάμε στο msn. Εγώ το ovislink το έχω στο λιγότερο στο level 1, πάει μέχρι level 7 που λέει είναι 20db κάτι τέτοιο. Το έχω στο τέρμα μειωμένο δλδ. Να πω ότι ο ιστός τώρα έχει μπει στο κάγκελο επειδή ο τοίχος ήτανε σαπιος και ξηλωθήκανε τα στηρίγματα, επίσης έβαλα πολυ καλυτερα συρματόσχοινα και δεν κουνάει καθόλου και το ύψος είναι περίπου 2,20 m, με το πιάτο στην κορυφή του. Eπίσης να πω ότι όπως θα είδατε στην φώτο της οπτικής μου ΔΕΝ βλέπου πουθενά αλλού γιαυτό και δεν έβαλα άλλες φώτος προς άλλες διευθύνσεις. Δλδ εγώ είμαι σε 3οροφη πολυκατοικία και γύρω μου έχω 7-9 όροφες πολυκατοικίες!!!! ετσι δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή διαφορετικά δεν θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ στο awmn. Ξέχασα να πω ότι συνδέομαι σαν πελάτης στα 11mbps και στα downloads στο leechers πχ κατεβάζω μέχρι και με 583kb/sec έχω δει αλλά με ποιό συνηθυσμένο γύρω στα 400-450. Ξέχασα να πω ότι στο κουτάκι στην ταράτσα που έχει το ovislink έχω βάλει ένα ανεμιστηράκι απο intel cpu και παίρνει ρεύμα μέσω POE που εχω φτιάξει εγώ μαζί με το ovislink, το μηκος καλωδίου UTP είναι 20 μέτρα.

----------


## JB172

Δεν διαφωνώ για το θέμα σύνδεσής σου. Καλά έκανες και συνδέθηκες.
Απλά είναι πολύ μακρινό to link σου. Με τι σήμα σε πιάνει ο κομβούχος?

----------


## Nikiforos

Α δεν γνωρίζω δεν τα έχουμε συζητήσει αυτά, αφού παίζει δεν ασχοληθήκαμε παραπάνω. Μάλιστα επειδή μιλάω και με άτομα που έχουνε κόμβους σε αυτές τις περιοχές λέγαμε και για bb link , αλλά δεν έχω που να σηκώσω έναν ψηλό ιστό, δεν έχω που να τον στερεώσω βασικά. Αλλά βαριέμαι και να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω, ψάχνομαι και για πρόσβαση από το εξοχικό.
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12681 Νομίζω ότι ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα λίγο, μη μας την πούνε κίολας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Για το εξοχικό ή απόσταση των 2Km από τον netsailor2 #1190 είναι μια χαρά.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτός μου έχει δώσει και τηλ του. όταν όμως έκανα scanning από την στέγη μου δεν είχε AP, έβαλε ποιό μετά, αλλά δεν έχω κάνει ξανά, να δω αν τον πιάνω, όμως η omni του είναι χωμένη κοντά σε πεύκα και χλομό το κόβω. Εχει κανείς ιδέα πως μπορώ να στερεώσω έναν ιστό πχ 2 μετρα σε κεραμοσκεπή ?

----------


## senius

Βρέ παίδες, δεν πάτε να μιλήσετε κάπου αλλού, η με pm?

Τι φταίει η σελίδα του ZOYGAS?

----------


## JB172

Κώστα έχεις δίκιο.  ::  
Κάποιος mod ας στείλει τα άσχετα στα τάρταρα των offtopic.

----------


## ZOYGAS

Πω πω τετοια θελω νακουω..Να μην το βαζω κατω κ δε θα το βαλω..μου χει γινει εμμονη ιδεα τωρα πια..Εχω παρει τα υλικα μονο το πιατο μ λειπει...θα σηκωσω με κανα σκουποξιλο στη ταρατσα οσο πιο ψηλα μπορω το ap θα δω αποτελεσματα..φανταζεστε γελιο οσοι με βελπουν απο την απενατνι πολυκατοικια?τι να κανω σκεφτομαι διαφορα..θα σηκωσω ιστο 4 μετρα μετα δε γινεται αλλιως κ θα βαλω κ το κεραιοσυστημα πανω οπως ειπε κ ο jb172..4 μετρα ειναι σαν 2 οροφους πιο ψηλα οποτε...το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ τα παραταω...

Σας ευχαριστω και παλι και θα σας ενημερωσω...

Εντωμεταξυ χαρει στο ovislink κ εχω μπει ιντερνετ απο καποιον που το χει ξεκλειδωτο εδω γυρω αλλα μην το πειτε πουθενα..

----------


## JB172

Αν υπολογίσεις 3m περίπου, είναι 1 όροφος. Ζήτα με pm από τους κοντινούς σου κομβούχους βοήθεια για scanάρισμα.
Γύρω σου βλέπω στο wind 10 AP και 5 ΒΒ.
Αντε, προχώρα δυνατά!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> θα σηκωσω με κανα σκουποξιλο στη ταρατσα οσο πιο ψηλα μπορω το ap θα δω αποτελεσματα..φανταζεστε γελιο οσοι με βελπουν απο την απενατνι πολυκατοικια?τι να κανω σκεφτομαι διαφορα..


Φανταζεσαι γελοιο που θα ριχνεις με τους κοινους πελατες των ISP μολις γινεις backbone?
Αστους να γελανε. Γελαει καλυτερα οποιος γελαει τελευταιος.  ::   ::   :: 

Edit: Σου εχω στειλει πμ εδω και κατι μερες. Το εχεις λαβει?

----------


## ZOYGAS

Jb172 θα σε ακουσω..Ηδη ειχα μια προταση απο τον badge που ξερει πολλα παραπανω απο σκαν και θα με βοηθησει ηρωικα..

harrylaos ειχα προβλημα με το pm σου δε ξερω γιατι..οσο για το σκουποξυλο ειπαμε..Θα φορεσω μια μπλουζα με ενα μεγαλο -S- μπροστα και θα παω ταρατσα με το -S-κουποξυλο..Εμπρος καλο μου σκουπο-πτερο λεμε...
(λεω καμια βλακεια να περασει η ωρα ειμαι πιο σοβαρος στη πραγματικοτητα)

----------


## harrylaos

> harrylaos ειχα προβλημα με το pm σου δε ξερω γιατι..


Πλακωσε το στο ξυλο να δεις αμα θα εχεις ξανα προβλημα μαζι του.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τεσπα δεν ξερω τι εγινε. Σου ειχα στειλει πμ να ερθω για σκαν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σορρυ παιδιά για τα άσχετα με το topic που έγραψα συνεχίζουμε αλλού. Πάντως μην το βάζετε κάτω για όλα θα βρεθείο λύση. Μπορειτε ακόμα και να βρείτε καποιον κοντινό σας που ενδιαφέρεται να τον βοηθήσετε να μπει αυτος και από αυτόν πέρνετε και εσείς. Πολλά μπορεί να γίνουνε αν υπάρχει το ενδιαφέρον και η θέληση.

----------


## JB172

> Jb172 θα σε ακουσω..Ηδη ειχα μια προταση απο τον badge που ξερει πολλα παραπανω απο σκαν και θα με βοηθησει ηρωικα..


Αντε να προχωράμε! Badge ακούς?  ::  




> Πάντως μην το βάζετε κάτω για όλα θα βρεθεί λύση. Πολλά μπορεί να γίνουνε αν υπάρχει το ενδιαφέρον και η θέληση.


Σωστός. Τίποτα δεν ξεκινάει αν δεν κουνηθείς από τη θέση σου.
Αντε γρήγορα, τώρα που βράζει το αίμα...  ::

----------


## badge

> Αντε να προχωράμε! Badge ακούς?


Είπα μιας και κάθομαι, και αφού η Πάρνηθα του Σαββάτου θα μου τονώσει το ηθικό, την άλλη βδομάδα να ξαναθυμηθώ την παλιά μου τέχνη (τουτέστιν Kismet αγάπη μου και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα)  ::

----------


## ChaRoN

> ZOYGAS wrote:
> (λεω καμια βλακεια να περασει η ωρα ειμαι πιο σοβαρος στη πραγματικοτητα)


Λέει ψέματα... Δεν είναι πιο σοβαρος... Θά το κάνει αυτο με το σκουπόξυλο.
Πάντως η στόχευση δεν θα είναι δύσκολη με το πιάτο πάνω σε ιστό; 
Με ενα καλό πλέγμα δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει δουλειά;

----------


## ZOYGAS

Κατσε και θα δεις..χαχα..χρονος να υπαρχει..

Παιδια απο δω ο συμφοιτητης μου ο CHaron..Για οτι πρηξιμο σας εχω ριξει μεχρι τωρα αυτος ειναι ο υπευθυνος αφτος μεβαλε στο λουκι οτι ξυλο πεσει πανω του να πεσει παρακαλω...Ειναι παιδι να θαυμαζεις παντως γιατι αν κ αρκετα μικροτερος απο μενα δουλευει σαν επγγελματιας κ οσο μεγαλωνει θελει να μαθαινει ακομα περισοτερα..(σεφτιαξα παλι ψηλε αντε για γραψε μας κανα σιντακι να γουσταρουμε αντε ντε...)

ΑΝ σηκωσω ιστο δε βαζω πιατο θα πεταξει κ θα το περασουν για ufo..παμε σε πλεγμα και μια χαρα ειμαστε οτι κ αν κανουμε..Απο επομενη βδομαδα θα ξερουμε σιγουρα χαρη στον αρχηγο badge αν δε του στερησω τον χρονο του..

----------


## JB172

Badge θεέ, πάρε την ΠΑΕ! Ε..., το laptop ήθελα να πω!!!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ωραια συμφοιτητες.....Τοτε γιατι δεν σε βοηθαει ο πολυαγαπημενος σου φιλος φανταστικε Zouga?  ::   ::

----------


## ZOYGAS

Ηδη μεχει βοηθησει πολυ απο κει κ περα τι αλλο να κανει το παιδι..δεν ειναι θεμα συνδεσεων η καλωδιων ειναι θεμα οτι δεν περναει σημα εδω που ειμαι..και οποιος δεν με πιστευε ιδου οι αποδειξεις...Παιδια απογοητευτηκα μαλλον ειχε δικιο ο βετερανος του ειδους senius...Εγω παντως το εκανα το κομματι μου και το ευχαριστηθηκα..Μπαλαντεζιτσα ταρατσα με POE και το λαπτοπ διπλα με 3 Σκουποξυλα ενωμενα..Συνολο υψους μαζι με το χερι μου γωρω στα 4 μετρα..Τους βρηκα ολους στη γειτονια καμια 10αρια εκτος απο AWMN..

Ξανασοβαρευοθμε τωρα..BAdge ο λογος δικος σου και μαζι και η γνωμη σου σαν Σκανερ...

----------


## Vigor

Έτσι κάνουν οι άνθρωποι scan?  Αλλά βέβαια, ο καθένας με τα μέσα που διαθέτει.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως χρειάζεται εξοπλισμός για να γίνει κάποιο scan, μιας και με το ίδιο
το ovislink δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποδοτικά. Το ζήτημα είναι ωστόσο να μην απογοητεύεσαι
μετά από την όποια προσπάθεια και να διατηρείς το ενδιαφέρον αμείωτο.

Περίμενε να έρθει ο badge να σας κάνει ανθρώπους με ένα proper scan.

----------


## harrylaos

Την επομενη φορα να παρεις ενα τεφαλ τηγανι, να γυμνωσεις ενα usb stic 54bg της νετγκιαρ να το βαλεις στο κεντρο και να το βαλεις να σκαναρει να δεις τι θα πιασει.  ::   ::   ::  
Εγω πονταρω πως θα πιασει τιγανιτες πατατες. αχαχαχαχαχα!!!!

Περα απο την πλακα χρειαζεσαι πανελ η μια 9 dbi omni τα οποια θα πηγαινοφερνεις στην ταρατσα σου η στο παραθυρο δωματιου με το laptop scanαροντας.

----------


## ZOYGAS

Καλα το γελας?Τι προτιμας πιο πολυ?Ενα δικτυο η ενα πιατο Ζεστες τηγανιτες πατατες?Εγω Δε λεω οχι στις πατατουλες.ΚΑι στην τελικη βαζεισ και μια κατσαρολα στον ιστο και πιανεις κοκκινιστο..ολο μαζι τι μας κανει?

Ελα ρε Harrylaος το ξερω οτι κανω βλακειουλες εγω με τις προσπαθειες αυτες αλλα οπως ειπε και ο Vigor οπως μπορει κανεις..Παντως καθε σχολιο δεκτο δε παιζει παρεξηγηση ουτως η αλλως πραγματικα εγω ανεβασα τις Φωτογραφιες πρωτον γιατι γελασα εγω μαζι με την παρτη μου στην ταρατσα και δευτερον για να κανο και σας να γελασετε..Ειδες ομως που απο ολο αυτο κατι βγαινει??Εγω δεν τα ηξερα αφτα που λες με την ομνι και το πανελ οποτε κατι μαθαμε και για σημερα..Με πιανεις??

Ελα για παμε δεν πεφτουμε τωρα δεν πεφτουμε...Εν δυο Εν δυο Εν δυο...

Badge σου στελνω τριγωνικο ρανταρ 2 καπα ρο και σημα S.O.S για την βοηθεια σου οποτε βρεις χρονο..

----------


## harrylaos

Σε υποτιμησα ρε αλανι. Athens Cooking Metropolitan Network! Προτιμαω το Δικτυο με τις τηγανιτες Ολλανδικες πατατες!!!
ΟΛΕ!!!!! Παμε και στα GEMA να φαμε τιποτα με ανοιγεις την ορεξη.

Κοιτα καποια πραγματα εχουν γινει απο καποιους, δεν λεμε ονοματα, και αυτο με το τηγανι και αυτο με την κατσαρολα.
Η Κατσαρολα, κατι που δεν ξερει κανενας( εκτος μερικων) , εχει καλυτερο σημα απο το gibertini γιατι ειναι κυκλικη αλλα και εχει μικροτερο ανοιγμα. Σπασε τα χερουλια τις και εισαι οκ.  ::   ::   ::  

Στειλε και στην Λαρισα ενα Τριγωνικο ρανταρ απο υπογεια διαβαση. Πες και σε κανα υποβρυχιο στην Σαλαμινα να κινηθει 5κ δεξια και ω/τεταρτα προς τον Αετο.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Έτσι κάνουν οι άνθρωποι scan?  Αλλά βέβαια, ο καθένας με τα μέσα που διαθέτει.
> Η αλήθεια είναι πως χρειάζεται εξοπλισμός για να γίνει κάποιο scan, μιας και με το ίδιο
> το ovislink δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποδοτικά. Το ζήτημα είναι ωστόσο να μην απογοητεύεσαι
> μετά από την όποια προσπάθεια και να διατηρείς το ενδιαφέρον αμείωτο.
> 
> Περίμενε να έρθει ο badge να σας κάνει ανθρώπους με ένα proper scan.


Σωστός ο Vigor.

@Zougas
Hint: Μέχρι να έρθει ο badge, βάλε το κεραιάκι κάθετα και όχι οριζόντια και επανέλαβε το scan.
Μπορεί να εκπλαγείς με το τι μπορεί να πιάσεις  ::

----------


## badge

Εντάξει κανονίστηκε για την επόμενη εβδομάδα που θα έχω άπλετο χρόνο. Στο μεταξύ μπορείς να παίξεις με τα κεραιάκια και τα σκουπόξυλα όσο σου κάνει κέφι, αλλά μην περιμένεις να έχεις αποτέλεσμα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

> αλλά μην περιμένεις να έχεις αποτέλεσμα


Και το Μηδεν αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ZOYGAS

jb172 το κεραιακι το ελιωσα το στριβα πανω κατω δεξια αριστερα..Ειχε τεραστια διαφορα οντως αναλογα με το που κοιταζε..ναι μια που τανεβασα πειραματιστηκα αρκετα με το κεραιακι..το ανωτερο που βρικα ηταν γυρο στα 10 σηματα..

Για να ξηγηθω και το ξαναλεω δεν ανεβηκα ταρατσα με κεραιακι για να πω ωπα ενταξει εδω ειμαστε ολα καλα..Αμα ηταν ολα ετσι θα δουλευαν..Ετσι μου την βαρεσε ρε παιδακι μου πως το λενε δηλαδης..  :: 

Οντως και το μηδεν αποτελεσμα ειναι γιατι τωρα καταλαβαινω την λειτουργεια και την ισχυ μιας καλης ποιοτικης κεραιας..
και οπως λεω παντa:KATI ΜΑΘΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ...

Harrylaos νικος κουκος Εδω απο 217 ες πι..συνδεστε με το VHF 216 σε πι αρ τόουν..Εμεις ειμαστε ΕΚΑ..ΕΚΑ Δεν ειστε??Ωραια θα κινηθητε 217 μοιρες μπροστα 12 ζωνη 15...

----------


## senius

> και οπως λεω παντa:KATI ΜΑΘΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ...


Τι σου είπα σύντεκνε?
 ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Ο κόμβος που συνδέομαι ξεκίνησε με εμένα μόνο πελάτη και τώρα έχει αλλους 2. Δεν έχει προβληματα απ`όσο ξέρω και έχει 3 bblinks, κάθε μέρα μιλάμε στο msn. Εγώ το ovislink το έχω στο λιγότερο στο level 1, πάει μέχρι level 7 που λέει είναι 20db κάτι τέτοιο. Το έχω στο τέρμα μειωμένο δλδ.


Μάλλον κάποιο λάθος έχεις κάνει ή δεν τα θυμάσαι καλά.
Το level 1 είναι περίπου 19 db. Το level 6 είναι το μικρότερο (8 db) που μπορεί να δώσει το ovislink με το 10.1 firmware.
Επισυνάπτω photo.

----------


## harrylaos

JB172 Μαλλον δεν εχει το latest firmware.
Στειλε μια λινκ να το κατεβασει. Ειναι σαφως βελτιωμενο απο το μαμισσιο.  ::  

@Zougas: Δωσε μου τον Διοικητη σου να του μιλησω! Θελω ενα Ταφ Καπα Ρο στον Μαυρο Αετο και 2 μοιρες δυτικα της Νεας Χαλκηδονας. Δεν μπορουμε να κουνηθουμε κυριε! Ειμαστε δεμενοι στην Σαλαμινα! Ειστε δεμενοι στην Σαλαμινα ειπαμε? Ξελυστε το υποβρηχιο και φυγετε! Ο εχθρος ειναι κοντα στο 1 Που Λι, στο 1 Που Λι επαναλαμβανω! Οβερ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> JB172 Μαλλον δεν εχει το latest firmware.
> Στειλε μια λινκ να το κατεβασει. Ειναι σαφως βελτιωμενο απο το μαμισσιο.


Εφτασεεεεε!  ::  
http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml

----------


## Vigor

Δεν θυμάσαι τα γραφόμενά σου JB172  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=445343#p445343 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....445343#p445343 Internet

Edit:
@JB172
Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα edit στο link για το firmware v10.1 που δίνεις στο παρελθοντικό σου post, μιας και παραπέμπει σε beta version του 10.1
http://driver.airlive.com/WL-5460APv...ttpupgrade.rar
και να βάλεις αυτό που έδωσες ακριβώς πιο πάνω?

*AirLive WL-5460AP firmware e10 firmware,WinVista update and major changes*
http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-54...e10.1_http.rar

Το δεύτερο περιέχει το official binary του firmware v10.1, καθώς και το Manual v10 και το Quick Start Guide document.

----------


## JB172

> ...


Ωχ. Πλάκωσε η αστυνομία!  ::  
Εδωσα το link του last update που έχει ο κατασκευαστής.  ::  
Γιώργο σωστός! Θα κάνω post και στο άλλο thread για να υπάρχει και εκεί.

----------


## harrylaos

τι εγινε?

----------


## JB172

> τι εγινε?


???

----------


## ZOYGAS

Γεια σου Harrylaos.Ολα καλα?Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει γινει τπτ γιατι ο Badge δε τα εχει καταφερει να με επισκεφτει.Και πως να τα καταφερει ο ανθρωπος που τρεχει και δεν φτανει και αποτι μουπε ειχε και καποιες σοβαρες εκκρεμοτητες.Εχω παρει 3ποδη βαση και θα παρω και στυλο και αυριο ξεκιναω στησιμο.Ελπιζω ναχω χαρες και πανυγηρια αυριο.Α επισης ελπιζω ναχω αυριο και το τρυπανι του φιλου μου... :: )Harrylaos δουλευεις εςπαγγελματικα ασν τεχνικος η/υ και δικτυων?

----------


## harrylaos

Σημερα+Αυριο εχω στησιμο του δικο μου κομβου και αν γινει αυτο τοτε Κυριακη ερχομαι με το Grid για σκαν.

----------


## harrylaos

Ειμαι Μηχανικος Δικτυων και παω για εξειδηκευση στα cisco προιοντα.
Γιατι ρωτας?

----------


## senius

> Γεια σου Harrylaos.Ολα καλα?Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει γινει τπτ γιατι ο Badge δε τα εχει καταφερει να με επισκεφτει.....





> Σημερα+Αυριο εχω στησιμο του δικο μου κομβου και αν γινει αυτο τοτε Κυριακη ερχομαι με το Grid για σκαν....
> Ειμαι Μηχανικος Δικτυων και παω για εξειδηκευση στα cisco προιοντα.
> Γιατι ρωτας?


Βαγγέλη ετοιμάσου για scan και δουλειά την άλλη Κυριακή.

Laptop, κάρτα, εξοπλισμό θα έχω εγώ.

Στήστε τα, όπως σας είπα, με τον συνάδελφο μου και τα υπόλοιπα ας τα σε μένα.

Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις άλλο.

Θα συνδεθείς απ' ευθείας, σαν client.

Τα λουκάνικα και την κοπανιστή από την Μύκονο, να έχεις κάπου, μπύρες θα φέρω εγώ, γιατί έχουμε πολλά κοινά τελικά εμείς οι δύο, να το γιορτάσουμε.  ::   ::   ::  

Πράγματα και θαύματα, σύντεκνε.!!
 ::  

Ασε τους να λένε.

----------


## ZOYGAS

Μαλιστα SENIUS!!!!Ζουγας και Χρησταρας Στ. Στις διαταγες σας!!Over!

Αυριο θα ακολουθησουμε τις οδηγιες σου και θα κανουμε δουλεια πολυ μορτικη σου λεω...

Θα σε ενημερωσω αυριο αν και εχω καλο προαισθημα οτι θα γινει δουλεια..

----------


## senius

Ασε να σου τάζουν....... Βαγγέλη.

Παλιό το ΚΟΛΠΟ.

Εδώ είμαστε....

----------


## harrylaos

Ζουγα σου εχω στειλει μυνημα με το κινητο μου. Καποια στιγμη λογικα πρεπει να με παρεις τηλεφωνο να κανονισουμε.
Σημερα μπορω να ερθω.

Γκραντε Μαεστρο Καλαμπορτζο, Ρατσα Μπαρουφα Ομελετα Ιστορια.

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Βαγγέλη.!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ωραιος ο Ζουγας!
Αυριο εχουμε κανονισει να κανουμε σκαν εκτος και αν ο ιδιος το ακυρωσει.

----------


## ZOYGAS

*Αφιερωμενο* στον Senius τον αρχηγο μας...Να σαι καλα Κωστα...

----------


## harrylaos

"Πιστευω οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι ισοι με αρχηγο εμενα" κατι μου θυμιζει αυτη η φραση.

Τελικα με το σκαν τι θα κανουμε? Σε εχω καλεσει 3 φορες. Θα παιζουμε?  ::

----------


## badge

Δυστυχώς, και παρόλο που έστειλα pm στο zouga υποσχόμενος να περάσω για scan, δεν τα κατάφερα γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό το πρόγραμμα ήταν φορτωμένο  ::  Το καλό είναι ότι έγινε προσπάθεια, και σίγουρα σηκώνει βελτίωση. Η προσφορά μου για βοήθεια εξακολουθεί να ισχύει.

----------


## harrylaos

Σαν βγεις στον πηγαιμο για την ιθακη να ευχεσαι να βρεις τον ntrits.


Ωρα 8 παρα κατι.
Σημα απο ovislink 20.
Οχι το καλυτερο αλλα πιστευω πως αν αλλαξουμε την τοποθεσια της κεραιας+ιστου, που σημερα δεν εγινε λογω λιγου χρονου και βροχης, θα πιασει αρκετους ακομα.
Θα κατεβει καλωδιο απο ταρατσα προς το διαμερισμα του φιλου Βαγγελη και θα αγοραστει και ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι.
Αυτα απο μενα.
Ερχεται ο φιλος σε 1 βδομαδα να πεσει Καλωσορισμα παρακαλω.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Δυστυχώς, και παρόλο που έστειλα pm στο zouga υποσχόμενος να περάσω για scan, δεν τα κατάφερα γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό το πρόγραμμα ήταν φορτωμένο  Το καλό είναι ότι έγινε προσπάθεια, και σίγουρα σηκώνει βελτίωση. Η προσφορά μου για βοήθεια εξακολουθεί να ισχύει.


Νίκο ετοιμάσου για μπύρες στην ταράτσα του, όταν πάμε οι δυό μας για την σύνδεση του, ..... μας κερνάει λέει ο zoygas.

----------


## harrylaos

Μολις δεις το κτηριο που ειναι διπλα του, θα θες να μεθυσεις....
Στο λεω και στο υπογραφω.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ntrits

Κάνατε καμία νεα προσπάθεια σύνδεσης πρός τα δώ? ή σας έπιασε η βροχή?

----------


## harrylaos

Πιασαμε το ithaca 1 αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Συνδεθηκα πανω σου με το laptop και πεταξε το Μικροτικ hotspot page.
Αν δεις τα logs φαινεται.

Φιλε Νικο μαλλον πρεπει να πας απο εκει να δεις και μονος σου τι παιζει.

Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι να γινει σκαν απο το ακριανο καγκελο της ταρατσας και οχι απο το δωμα.
Θα ερθω και εγω για το στησιμο του να βοηθησω αρκει να μην με φωναξει βραδυ και δεν βλεπουμε την τυφλα μας αλλα και φυσικα να μην βρεχει.
Ζουγα παρε πιαστρακια καλου κακου. 

Ο Φιλος Ζουγας εχει μια οπτικη προς Περιστερι.
Προς Ιλιον δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πιασει τιποτα. Ειναι ενα πολυ μεγαλο κτηριο μπροστα.
Προς Γαλατσι ειναι απιθανο ενω υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να πιασει Ανω Κυψελη μιας και εχει οπτικη προς τον Περιφεριακο.
Επαναλαμβανω πως
Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι να γινει σκαν απο το ακριανο καγκελο της ταρατσας και οχι απο το δωμα.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Χαρίλαε, για να σκανάρεις θα πρέπει πρώτα να ξέρεις τι σημαίνει* V* vertical στο feeder.

Είδη έχει πιάσει ο Βαγγέλης τον #8266 Warlock με σήμα 32.

Αν θέλεις και έχεις υπομονή, άσε να έρθω με τον Νίκο τον badge, να δούμε εκείνη την στιγμή.

Θα σου πούμε πότε, να έρθεις κι εσύ.

Γιατί πρέπει να κατεβάσει τον ιστό 3 μέτρα κάτω?

----------


## ntrits

Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι να γινει σκαν απο το ακριανο καγκελο της ταρατσας και οχι απο το δωμα.

----------


## badge

Παιδιά νομίζω ότι, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει ιστός στημένος, ένα scan γίνεται από όλα τα σημεία της ταράτσας. Δοκιμάζουμε και με Kismet και με Netstumbler και αν οι θέσεις είναι πολλές, φτιάχνουμε ένα αρχείο για την κάθε μία. Ένα σετ μετρήσεων για πάνω στο δώμα, ένα για δίπλα στο κάγκελο, ένα για την κεραμιδοσκεπή και πάει λέγοντας. Μετά βλέπουμε με τι σήμα πιάσαμε το καθένα AP και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα.

Παρόλο που στην παρούσα φάση στήνω τα 2 PC-ια για το περίπτερο της DTE, θα κάνω τα αδύνατα δυνατά, *εφόσον* μπορεί ο zougas, να τον πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο το πρωί και να πάω. Αν όχι, Σαββατοκύριακο σίγουρα.

----------


## ZOYGAS

Σε 3 ωριτσες απο τωρα (κ αν οχι τωρα για να μην με περασουν κ για τρελλο μεστα ξημερωματα)ανεβαινω αποφασισμενος να πιασω 40+ σημα προς τον warlock!Προσπαθω να βοηθησω οσο μπορω και γω μονος στα συμπερασματα..Ευχαριστω και παλι για τον ενδιαφερον..

Καλημερα!!!

----------


## harrylaos

Καλημερα και απο μενα.

Εφοσων οι φωτος του Zougas δεν δειχνουν το προβλημα που υπαρχει, μπορει ο οποιοσδηποτε να παει και να δει θα περιγραψω τι ειδα εγω.
2 16οροφες πολυκατοικιες η μια διπλα στην αλλη - μπορει να ηταν και μια αλλα μεσα στο σκοταδι δεν μπορουσα να διακρινω καλα- σε αποσταση 50 μετρων απο τον Zougas.
Οπτικη προς Περιστερι καλη.

Ο Zougas εχει ηδη στησει και δεσει τον ιστο του στο δωμα. Του εκανα προταση να βγαλουμε τον ιστο απο εκει μαζι με το πιατο του και να κανουμε ενα σκαν απο τα καγκελα. Ο ιδιος αρνηθηκε λεγοντας πως φοβαται να τον τοποθετησει διπλα στο καγκελο και εγω εχοντας υποψιν της ψιχαλες βροχης που αρχισε να ριχνει αλλα και οτι δεν ειχαμε πιαστρακια για να βαλουμε 2 να το κρατανε στο καγκελο αποφασισα να τελιωσει η προσπαθεια εκει. Βεβαια χθες το βραδυ εμαθα τηλεφωνικως πως εψαξε και βρηκε τον warlock και δεν ειχε γινει ποστ εδω. Δηλαδη συνενοηση Πολυδωρας.

Το δωμα εχει φατσα καρτα πολυκατοικια ενω διπλα στο καγκελο οπως εχω πει και υποστηριζω υπαρχει καλυτερη πιστευω οπτικη προς τον ntrits διοτι υπαρχει δρομος. 
Γιατι το λεω αυτο? 
Με δεδομενο οτι το πιατο πανω στο δωμα κοιταει λιγο δεξια απο μια πολυκατοικια για να πιασει ntrits, αν το βαλουμε στο καγκελο διπλα θα πιανει καλύτερα διοτι υπαρχει δρομος απο κατω αρα ελευθερο πεδιο αρα καθαρη ζωνη fresnel.

*ΒΕΒΑΙΑ* Αφου πιανει warlock με 32 σημα στο ovislink δεν χρειαζεται να λεμε πολλα αφου ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο πως θα συνδεθει πανω του.

Πηγαιντε και εσεις να δειτε και να σκαναρετε να εχετε μια αποψη για την κατασταση. Εγω Βαγγελη δεν εχω προβλημα να ερθω να σου κανω μια δομημενη καλωδιωση τωρα που θα παρω αδεια σε καμποσες μερες και να καθαρισουμε λιγο την ταρατσα γιατι θα σκοτωθουμε εκει πανω. Απλα ποσταρε εδω και παρε με τηλεφωνο για τα υπολοιπα. 10 λεπτα δουλεια ειναι να ερθω.

----------


## badge

Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά. Εντάξει, υπάρχει το θηρίο εκεί από δίπλα, ωστόσο ο zougas έχει αρκετά καλή οπτική (έχω δει και χειρότερες).

Δυστυχώς επειδή ήμουνα πολύ βιαστικός και είχε πάρα πολύ φως (δεν έβλεπα την οθόνη), έκανα το scan και έφυγα τρέχοντας, χωρίς να δω τι είχε καταγραφεί. Και το θέμα είναι ότι δυστυχώς τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι τα επιθυμητά. Μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναπάω  ::

----------


## yang

Εμένα μου άρεσε αυτο το κομάτι του kismet...


```
Network 45: "8es Asyrmato Internet?6947177544" BSSID: "00:C0:CA:19:CC:7E"
    Type       : probe
    Carrier    : 802.11g
    Info       : "None"
    Channel    : 00
    Encryption : "None"
    Maxrate    : 11.0
    LLC        : 1
    Data       : 0
    Crypt      : 0
    Weak       : 0
    Dupe IV    : 0
    Total      : 1
    First      : "Wed Nov  7 11:59:25 2007"
    Last       : "Wed Nov  7 11:59:25 2007"
    Min Loc: Lat 90.000000 Lon 180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
    Max Loc: Lat -90.000000 Lon -180.000000 Alt 0.000000 Spd 0.000000
```

----------


## harrylaos

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα το ειδαμε και αυτο!

----------


## senius

Τελικά ο zoygas συνδέθηκε με επιτυχία στον *warlock #8266*.

Tnx badge.

Αντε καλά traffic.!!
 ::

----------


## harrylaos

> Ασε τους να λένε.





> Ασε να σου τάζουν....... Βαγγέλη.
> 
> Παλιό το ΚΟΛΠΟ.


Αναφεροσουνα σε καποιους?

----------


## ZOYGAS

ΚΑταρχην Καλως σας βρηκα ολους ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στο Δικτυο και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος..

Επειδη παρατηρησα μια επιθεση προς τον φιλο Senius οσον αφορα για το ΣΚΑΝ κ το στησιμο που εφαγα..
Haryllae ειπε ο Senius κατι για σενα ρε φιλε?Ανεφερε το ονομα σου?Θα σας πω κατι..Δεχτηκα p.m απο πολλους που ηθελαν να ερθουν για σκαν..Απο τους πολλους που μου εταξαν καταφεραν και ηρθαν μονο οι 2 και τους ευχαριστω πολυ(BADGE+HARRYLAOS)..Οι αλλοι που μεινανε στα λογια Ποιοι ειναι το εχω πει μονο στον Senius επειδη ειναι ξαδελφος και πολυ καλος φιλος..Οποτε Harrylaos Δεν ειπε κατι για σενα..Ισα ισα ηξερε απο την πρωτη στιγμη οτι εσυ ειδικα θα ερθεις oπως επισης και για τον Badge..

Οποτε μην αρπαζεστε με το παραμικρο και μην πρηζετε τον ανθρωπο..

ΑWM-a-N-i-a-...LEMEEEE

----------


## JB172

Καλωσήρθες.  ::  
Καλό ψάξιμo στα ενδότερα του AWMN.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν βλεπω αλλους να ποσταραν.

Στα pm μπορει να σε βριζουν, να θελουν να σε βγαζουν γκομενα, να θελουν να κανεις κολοτουμπες αλλα οταν μιλανε 4 ατομα και το 1 ριχνει σποντες εγω "φτυνω δεξια" και κανω το εργο μου. Και δεν ειναι επιθεση απο μενα στον Senius ειναι επιθεση απο τον Senius στους ενδιαφερομενους να βοηθησουν.
Το "Λακωνιζειν εστι φιλοσοφειν" καποιος δεν το εμαθε καλα. Οσο ζεις μαθαινεις παντως. Καλα downloads. Ειμαι στην διαθεση σου για την δομημενη καλωδιωση.  :: 


Edit: Αν πιστευεις Zouga πως εγινε παρεξηγηση τοτε εγω το αφηνω. Εμενα παντως ο Μεσσιε με ενοχλησε με την συμπεριφορα του. Ειναι απαραδεκτη.

----------


## badge

Ωχου ορέ harrylaos, chill, cool down, χαλάρωσε λέμε. Εσύ άλλωστε βοήθησες και με το παραπάνω στην όλη υπόθεση. Βαρέθηκα να ακούω τον zougas "Ο harrylaos είπε αυτό", "Ο harrylaos έκανε εκείνο". Τα αρχικά βήματα που έκανες ήταν ουσιαστικής σημασίας. Μην το χαλάς.

Δεν είπε για σένα ο senius, ήταν ένα ιδιάζον χιούμορ που κάνουμε μεταξύ μας  ::  . Για μένα έλεγε  ::  στην πλάκα. Δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε μεταξύ μας ένα αστείο; Ωστόσο, όπως και να το δεις, για όποιον και να μίλαγε *δεν* ήσουν εσύ, *period*.

----------


## harrylaos

Ok. Θεμα Ληξαν Σεριφη

----------


## senius

Harry καλησπέρα, μου αρέσει οι νέοι άνθρωποι να ψάχνονται .

Είσαι εντάξει άνθρωπος, αλλά λόγω της ηλικίας σου 20 ετών, *πανικοβάλλεσαι*.

Τες πα, έλα την Κυριακή το πρωί στον zoygas να φας κανένα λουκάνικο και κοπανιστή Μυκονιάτικη, μαζί μας. Ολοι οι *καλοί* χωράνε !!

Θα είναι και ο badge.


Μια συμβουλή από μένα Harry : βάλε στο google, στο ψαχτήρι την λέξη " *senius* ", ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ.  ::   ::   ::  

Μετά βάλε και το όνομα σου στο ίδιο πεδίο.  ::   ::  

Θα τα πούμε την Κυριακή με πολλά κεράσματα από Μύκονο μεριά.!!!!
 ::   :: 

Επαεε... σσα γίνει....!

----------


## harrylaos

Εχω δουλειες. Ευχαριστω για την προσκληση παντως!
Αυτα κανονιζονται λιγο πιο γρηγορα γιατι ειμαι πολυ-assh0le-ος.

Οποιος θελει να διαβασει το κειμενο το κανει copy paste στο notepad.


Σαββατο πρωι ειναι αργια μεχρι τις 12 για μενα. Παω να παρω τα βιβλια της cisco, Μετα Οδοντιατρος, μετα φαγητο με την Οικογενεια, Μεσημεριανος Υπνος, Απογευμα θα παω σε ενα φιλο γιατρο να με εξετασει,Ισως συναντηθω με τον Ισαλπεα για το Κουτακι αν προλαβει και Σαββατο βραδυ εξοδος.
Κυριακη, 11 η ωρα ξυπνημα, μια βολτα απο Βριλυσσια για ενα νεο κομβο client (Ειναι κοντα στην Λεωφορο Πεντελης 2 στενα απο τον προαστιακο) επειτα Θα ειμαι στην DTE με τον Ηλια (Μεσσινιανετ) μεχρι τις 7-8, πρεπει να ειμαι πισω κατα τις 9, να διαβασω τα σηματα, Και να κοιμηθω απο τις 10:30 γιατι την επομενη μερα εχω δουλεια και επειδη ο κομβουχος kapo θα περασει για σκαν, αν ολα πανε καλα απο δευτερα απογευμα απο το σπιτι.

----------


## senius

Τελικά λόγω *καιρού*, σήμερα έγιναν εργασίες στον client zoygas και όχι αύριο που κανονίζαμε.

Harrylaos & badge, θα κανονίσουμε *νέο* meeting με τον zoygas, για Μυκονιάτικα γλέντια ... αύριο δεν θα μπορέσω τουλάχιστον εγώ.

O zoygas κατεβάζει πλέον ανελέητα με full programms, από τον warlock που είναι συνδεδεμένος.  ::   ::   :: 

Πάντως μπύρες δεν έφερα, είχε εκεί.!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## ZOYGAS

Γεια σου ρε Senius Ηρωα..Παιδια μην βλεπετε τον ουρανο που εχει μονο λιγα συνεφφακια..Ο Senius εκτος του οτι μεφτιαξε με πολλα προγραμματα εφαγε κ αρκετη βροχη οσο ηταν στην ταρατσα..Τι να πω..Ευχαριστω Θειο..(Ασε που Μονο θειος δεν ειναι ετσι οπως πηδαγε τι ταρατσες)...*Ο Λ Α Κ Α Λ Α*!!!!

----------


## senius

Τελικά βρε θηρίο συνδέθηκες στον *ntris (ithaka)*.

Ωραίος !!!!!

----------


## alasondro

> Μια συμβουλή από μένα Harry : βάλε στο google, στο ψαχτήρι την λέξη " *senius* ", ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ.


μου βγάζει αυτό 



> Μήπως εννοείτε: genius


αλλά εγώ δεν το πάτησα..καλά δεν έκανα;  ::   ::

----------


## senius

βαγγέλη χρόνια πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή.

Οτι επιθυμείς.

Αντε και με b.b. link.
 ::

----------

